# Controlled duck hunts



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I found this info on Ohiodnr about some more controlled duck hunts drawings:

http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/hunting/ControlledHunts/local.htm


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hitting the draw sat.morn for portage lakes st.pk.


----------

